# LLC / S Corp / Corp or none of the above



## mcmanus74 (May 2, 2017)

We are headed towards homesteading and selling the things we grow and produce. Have any of you formed an LLC or one of the groups in my title to protect yourself from an over litigious society? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Atgreene (May 4, 2017)

We run a small farm store, sell beef, eggs pork etc... As well we have a snowplowing and excavation business. Neither is anything but a sole proprietorship, we have an accountant handle all our tax stuff. It has worked fine, biggest issue may be insurance/liability. The plowing/excavation business carries an "Inland Marine" insurance policy which covers everything under the sun. Without that our agent says it would be harder to get a policy. I'd check on insurance before you advance too far into business types.


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

An LLC is pretty simple, all you have to do is file a paper with your state government, and pay a small fee. Most states you can do it online. The hardest part when I did it was finding a name nobody had taken.


----------

